# Happy Holidays Photos!



## pdirestajr (Dec 18, 2012)

As the Christmas/ Hanukkah / New Years holidays are upon us, I thought I'd start a thread for posting your holiday pics!

I hope everyone has a healthy & happy holiday and new year!




Gingerbread Girl by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Holidays! ;D

_"Can I Open This?"_




EOS 1D X, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 24mm, 1/160 s, f/10, ISO 100


_"Hi Santa!"_




EOS 1D X, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 35mm, 1/160 s, f/10, ISO 100


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Holidays 

(a shoot mainly for stock/port therefore the white back but thought some might like it... 
still editing some but have a few more here: http://atlanticpicture.com/p212321456)


----------



## davidgator (Dec 18, 2012)

We've been doing family holiday cards with daughters for the last 18 years. Frankly, we can't believe they still play along.

This year's card was this photo with the Tag Line:

_*Happy Holidays Gangham Style*_:


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy holidays everyone! Love all the photos, especially the Gingerbread girl . Great job!


----------



## Pete.A (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 23, 2012)

Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 23, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....



Awesome photo!

I miss snow...  here at the beach even pines are rare...


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....
> ...


*extremeinstability*, fantastic picture! What duration did you shoot for?


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> I miss snow...  here at the beach even pines are rare...


*picturesbyme* I think you need to count your blessings! Let us see:
[list type=decimal]
[*]You are on the beach and _*not *_shoveling snow off a driveway
[*]You have a fabulous tree
[/list]

Why are you cribbing? 

Oh your tree decoration really sucks 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 23, 2012)

rpt said:


> picturesbyme said:
> 
> 
> > extremeinstability said:
> ...



Thanks. Well I'll be making an account of images today hopefully and try and explain in there. Basically for the stars it was 20 second shots, F2.8 at 640 ISO with the Samyang 14 on a 5D II. The camera never moves for the Christmas lights shot or the lantern shot. The Christmas lights at that setting needed turned on for like 1 second tops then turned back off. Easy enough to get the images for the star trail stack and then do one with the Christmas lights turned on then back off real fast. Then without moving the camera still I'd do a bunch of lantern poses so I can just use which ever one of those later I want. Those were with different settings. I could leave the ISO at 640 and do those at like 2-4 seconds. The only tricky part then is just stacking in the lantern frames as they are a lot darker and using "lighten" blend mode like the stars and christmas lights, well doesn't work. So just used normal mode and had to mask it right. Then adjust a curve on that and the other one so it balances better.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 23, 2012)

Some really beautiful shots in here  I took one of my son this morning. He can't wait for tomorrow....


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 23, 2012)

ooops. a bit fast there.


----------



## Gino (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 27, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....



really awesome.


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > picturesbyme said:
> ...


Thanks. I had figured 2 shots but now that you explain it, it makes sense.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> extremeinstability said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....
> ...



+1000...a lot of thought and effort and talent went into that photo, but absolutely worth it


----------



## DrChemE (Dec 28, 2012)

extremeinstability said:


> Not exactly portrait but since I wound up in the shot I guess it works. From last night. Winter boredom resulted in getting the idea to drag a car battery and an inverter, with some christmas lights and well....



+1000. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2012)

I could have bought myself a 1D X plus couple L lenses :


----------



## tome223 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Merry Christmas



Very nice pictures! Was a flash used? Just wondering how you achieved good lighting from front with lights behind them. Was the room otherwise dark?


----------



## nightbreath (Jan 2, 2013)

A New Year's cake for breakfast


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Christmas Joy


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 1, 2013)

tome223 said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas
> ...



Sorry to answer this so late. I happend back upon this thread and just saw your question. I didn't use a flash for either of these pics (I actually don't own a flash.. ha ha). There was a large window just behind me to my left and so it let in a lot of nice natural light. The Christmas lights were far enough away that the light from the window didn't really hit them. Hope that helps.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 11, 2013)

Time to revisit this thread. Wow, that was a fast year!




Christmas Card Photo 2013 by Philip DiResta, on Flickr

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## rpt (Dec 21, 2013)

cellomaster27 said:


> Here's one that I took for holiday card photo. First time doing this type of shot. I wish I had a softbox and fill light.. I was using a naked lamp and pillows/chairs to direct the light somewhat. Minimal PP.


Cute! However, make sure the picture disappears later in the coming year because if it does not you are looking at trouble that will plague you for the rest of your life starting about 12 years from today...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one that I took for holiday card photo. First time doing this type of shot. I wish I had a softbox and fill light.. I was using a naked lamp and pillows/chairs to direct the light somewhat. Minimal PP.
> ...



Yeah, I actually thought this didn't post. I clicked post but x'ed out right after. Haha I deleted. good idea


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


>



Very nice. Best wishes for a prosperous 2014.


----------

